# Bottom dwellers



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Just wanted to share an experience I had. I posted a thread a while back to hear some suggestions on getting a new rod for catfishing. I decided to go with a cat fight rod from bottom dwellers tackle. The rod made it to my house in 4 days. I opened the box last night and started to slide the rod out of the plastic wrapping when I noticed the tip was broke off. I immediately called them and left a message about what happened. This morning at 9:30am (a half hour after they open) I got a call and was told that they filed a claim and a new rod was already on it's way. They apologized for any inconvenience it might've caused. AMAZING customer service! I'll definately be purchasing a majority of tackle from them in the future.


----------



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)

Bottom dwellers, they are awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome and good prices!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Which Cat Fight did you end up getting? Just curious?


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

was it from fed ex? I had that happen with a couple rods also. I figured it (plastic pvc tube)was tossed up into the truck like a spear or something.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I ended up getting the original cat fight rod. I was told on the phone that UPS ships them. Got my new one today and on the box was written "DO NOT BEND". Needless to say, the rod made it in one piece but the box had a weird slice in it which really worried me when I saw it laying on my porch.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Got a website. I'm interested.


----------



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)

www.bottomdwellerstackle.com/
Bottom Dwellers, Bottom Dwellers Tackle, James River Tackle, James River, Lead Sinkers, Bobbers.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

What makes the difference between having a 7ft pole vs. like an 8-10 ft pole. Is it mostly casting distance.


----------

